# Passer de El Capitan à Snow Leopard sur un mbp mid 2012 livré avec El Capitan



## Pierre 21 (9 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je viens juste d'acheter un MBP mid 2012 livré avec El Capitan et je voudrais le passer en Snow Leopard. Est-ce possible ? Et si oui, comment faire ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance, même si vous me dites que c'est impossible !

Bonne journée !

Pierre


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Tu ne peux pas _downgrader_ ainsi une machine (sauf exceptions).

Mais peut être (avec beaucoup de points d'interrogation quand même) pourrais tu réussir à la redescendre jusqu'à Mountain Lion, car le MPB mid 2012 (modèle encore en vente, 13") était initialement sorti sous Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E2617).


----------



## Pierre 21 (9 Mars 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu ne peux pas _downgrader_ ainsi une machine (sauf exceptions).
> 
> Mais peut être (avec beaucoup de points d'interrogation quand même) pourrais tu réussir à la redescendre jusqu'à Mountain Lion, car le MPB mid 2012 (modèle encore en vente, 13") était initialement sorti sous Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E2617).



Merci de ta réponse. Donc je devrais m'orienter plutôt vers Mountain Lion...

Merci !

Pierre


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2016)

Ca se tente, mais je n'ai aucune certitude que cela puisse fonctionner ! Teste et reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est


----------



## Pierre 21 (9 Mars 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca se tente, mais je n'ai aucune certitude que cela puisse fonctionner ! Teste et reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est



Bon, merci !

Ya plus qu'à essayer alors !

Pierre


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

ML marche très bien sur les MBP mid-2012, il va juste falloir partir d'un clean install avec une clé USB.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mars 2016)

Salut @Pierre 21 

Tu peux tenter la restauration en démarrant en Internet Recovery (cmd+R+alt) et là tu verras le système proposé. Ce sera le plus ancien accepté par ta machine.
Par contre je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de ce retour vers le passé.
Qu'est ce qui  qui ne fonctionne pas avec El Capitan?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

Sauf s'il ne l'a pas dans ses "achats" de son Apple ID.

Il est peut-être allergique au flat design, comme moi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf s'il ne l'a pas dans ses "achats" de son Apple ID.
> 
> Il est peut-être allergique au flat design, comme moi


Si tu passes par l'Internet Recovery, je ne pense pas que tu sois obligé de l'avoir téléchargé au préalable. C'est lié à la machine. Non?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu passes par l'Internet Recovery, je ne pense pas que tu sois obligé de l'avoir téléchargé au préalable. C'est lié à la machine. Non?



C'est une bonne question. Mais si ça marche, cela risque de lui proposer Lion, puis ensuite El Capitan, et rien entre ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mars 2016)

Bien entendu.
Mais comme la demande initiale était d'avoir SL, je suppose que le but n'est pas d'avoir Mavericks ou Yosemite (trop récents)


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Bien entendu.
> Mais comme la demande initiale était d'avoir SL, je suppose que le but n'est pas d'avoir Mavericks ou Yosemite (trop récents)



Cette machine n'a jamais fait tourner SL ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Cette machine n'a jamais fait tourner SL ...


On n'a jamais dit le contraire. Je rappellais simplement la demande initiale.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

Le démarrage par internet (*⌘⌥R*) du _MacBook Pro Mid_2012_ va proposer la ré-installation de «Lion 10.7.4».

J'ai croisé il y a quelque temps déjà 2 cas exceptionnels (dans des fils distincts) : 2 utilisateurs en possession d'un _MacBook Pro Mid_2012_ qui parvenaient (sans aucun bidouillage) à démarrer «Snow Léopard 10.6.8». J'avais conjecturé à l'époque la présence d'une EFI rétrograde. Un des 2 était justement venu se plaindre que, suite à l'installation, sur une autre partition du disque, de «Mountain Lion 10.8» et l'application de la MÀJ de l'OS 10.8.3, le «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» parallèle ne démarrait plus. Ma conjecture à l'époque : une MÀJ de l'EFI qui avait gommé ce beau petit miracle.

Par ailleurs, j'ai moi-même un _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ dont l'OS d'usine est «Lion 10.7.2». Ce Mac ne fait aucune difficulté à démarrer «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» installé (par clonage) sur une partition du SSD interne. Malgré la présence d'«El Capitan» sur une autre partition, et donc la MÀJ de l'EFI impliquée.

Ces cas montrent que la règle (limite inférieure de boot fixée par l'OS d'usine) souffre des exceptions locales. *Pierre* pourrait toujours essayer de démarrer sur un DDE supportant «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» (pas moins), pour vérifier si son Mac ne ferait pas partie du club restreint des miraculés...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2016)

Sauf que dans le cas de ton MBP 2011 la configuration matérielle a été supportés par Snow Leopard sur d'autres machines. Ça n'est pas le cas d'une machine de 2012.

Techniquement Apple ne dit pas que ça ne va pas marcher, elle dit que le résultat risque d'être inattendu. 

Mais bon, il peut effectivement essayer sur un DD externe. Tout ce qu'il risque c'est de se faire refouler par le Mac.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201686


----------



## nagra03 (17 Mars 2016)

Si je comprends bien, Pierre a une (toute) petite chance que ça marche pour lui. J'ai un peu le même problème. Je viens de racheter un Mac mini i7 de fin 2012 qui file comme un zèbre. Mais j'ai des vieux softs pro qui tournent sous Snow Leopard et j'aimerais bien  pouvoir les utiliser avec la puissance du i7 et recycler ailleurs le vieux mini 2009 qui les héberge. J'ai essayé le coup du DDE, mais sans succès: ça reste bloqué à l'écran gris avec l'engrenage qui tourne…
Quelqu'un a une piste, Virtual Box ou autre ? Merci d'avance (et même si c'est non, comme disait Pierre)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2016)

Salut *nagra
*
Un _mini Late_2012_, OS d'usine «Mountain Lion 10.8.1» : là, il ne faut pas rêver => il ne démarrera jamais sur «Snow Léopard», même en 10.6.8.

Je pense que tu dois t'orienter vers une solution de virtualisation. J'attire ton attention sur ce fil récent ☞*Installer Snow Leopard en plus de El Capitan*☜ qui concernait un modèle de Mac beaucoup plus récent (2015) : regarde mon message #4, ainsi que le lien donné dans le message qui pointe à un tuto d'installation de «Snow Léopard Server» dans une machine virtuelle «Parallels Desktop» (les captures d'écran qui illustrent le topo à la fin pourront te donner une idée du rendu d'un «Snow Léopard» "invité" dans l'environnement d'un OSX "hôte")


----------



## nagra03 (17 Mars 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *nagra
> *
> Un _mini Late_2012_, OS d'usine «Mountain Lion 10.8.1» : là, il ne faut pas rêver => il ne démarrera jamais sur «Snow Léopard», même en 10.6.8.
> 
> Je pense que tu dois t'orienter vers une solution de virtualisation. J'attire ton attention sur ce fil récent ☞*Installer Snow Leopard en plus de El Capitan*☜ qui concernait un modèle de Mac beaucoup plus récent (2015) : regarde mon message #4, ainsi que le lien donné dans le message qui pointe à un tuto d'installation de «Snow Léopard Server» dans une machine virtuelle «Parallels Desktop» (les captures d'écran qui illustrent le topo à la fin pourront te donner une idée du rendu d'un «Snow Léopard» "invité" dans l'environnement d'un OSX "hôte")



Super ! C'est à peu près ce que j'imaginais.  Merci pour ces liens, je fonce !
Edit : 10 minutes plus tard…  Il y a des investissements, mais je ne dis pas non. Je ne vais pas m'y lancer de suite (trop de boulot pour l'instant) mais la virtualisation me fait de l'œil. Et un immense merci, comme ceux qui m'ont précédé, pour ce remarquable auto !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2016)

nagra03 a dit:


> pour ce remarquable auto !


le bonheur de la correction automatique


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'ai croisé il y a quelque temps déjà 2 cas exceptionnels (dans des fils distincts) : 2 utilisateurs en possession d'un _MacBook Pro Mid_2012_ qui parvenaient (sans aucun bidouillage) à démarrer «Snow Léopard 10.6.8». J'avais conjecturé à l'époque la présence d'une EFI rétrograde. Un des 2 était justement venu se plaindre que, suite à l'installation, sur une autre partition du disque, de «Mountain Lion 10.8» et l'application de la MÀJ de l'OS 10.8.3, le «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» parallèle ne démarrait plus. Ma conjecture à l'époque : une MÀJ de l'EFI qui avait gommé ce beau petit miracle.
> 
> Par ailleurs, j'ai moi-même un _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ dont l'OS d'usine est «Lion 10.7.2». Ce Mac ne fait aucune difficulté à démarrer «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» installé (par clonage) sur une partition du SSD interne. Malgré la présence d'«El Capitan» sur une autre partition, et donc la MÀJ de l'EFI impliquée.
> 
> Ces cas montrent que la règle (limite inférieure de boot fixée par l'OS d'usine) souffre des exceptions locales. *Pierre* pourrait toujours essayer de démarrer sur un DDE supportant «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» (pas moins), pour vérifier si son Mac ne ferait pas partie du club restreint des miraculés...



J'ai installé Léopard sur un de mes ordis l'autre jour, depuis un DVD version retail. Mon premier Mac à vrai dire, un MacBook Pro 15" Early 2008. 

J'ai pas fait attention sur le moment, je m'étais seulement fait la réflexion qu'il était sous Léopard lors de mon achat et que je pourrais donc remettre cet OS sans difficultés. Mais au redémarrage j'ai tout de suite trouvé que quelque chose n'allait pas : le calibrage de l'écran. Il virait vers le bleu gris. Dans les réglages du moniteur, pas d'"écran LCD" comme j'avais l'habitude de le voir. 

J'ai trouvé ça étrange et j'ai réfléchi une minute... Avant de comprendre ! La version retail de Léopard était la 10.5 alors que mon ordi nécessitait la 10.5.2 minimum. 

J'ai fait les mises à jour et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

Donc oui visiblement les choses ne sont pas aussi figées qu'on pourrait le croire, mais ça n'est peut-être pas sans conséquences non plus de jouer avec les OS... Moi l'écran qui n'étant pas parfaitement supporté je me suis vite rendu compte du problème mais ça peut certainement être plus insidieux et dangereux...


----------



## nagra03 (17 Mars 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> le bonheur de la correction automatique



…remarquable TUTO, bien sûr !
Merci merci, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué en postant ma réponse ! Et pourtant je croyais avoir désactivé ça…


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai installé Léopard sur un de mes ordis l'autre jour, depuis un DVD version retail. Mon premier Mac à vrai dire, un MacBook Pro 15" Early 2008.
> 
> J'ai pas fait attention sur le moment, je m'étais seulement fait la réflexion qu'il était sous Léopard lors de mon achat et que je pourrais donc remettre cet OS sans difficultés. Mais au redémarrage j'ai tout de suite trouvé que quelque chose n'allait pas : le calibrage de l'écran. Il virait vers le bleu gris. Dans les réglages du moniteur, pas d'"écran LCD" comme j'avais l'habitude de le voir.
> 
> ...


Ça peut s'expliquer.

La carte graphique du MBP early 2008 était la même que sur le modèle précédent, donc les pilotes étaient présents. La grande différence résidait dans le processeur (Penryn), l'écran LED, le trackpad (le premier multi-touch) et le clavier.

Mais 10.5.0 c'était vraiment du bricolage, il n'y avait pas grand chose de fini là-dedans. De plus, à côté de 10.5.2, était venue une mise à jour spéciale pour la gestion graphique, une première jamais renouvelée chez Apple. Cette mise à jour ne s'appliquait pas au MBP early 2008 qui en disposait déjà dans sa build d'origine. Bref, en l'absence du DVD d'origine, il vaut mieux poser un 10.5.3 ou + sur cette machine.

Edit : j'ai essayé pour voir avec un MacBook Pro 2008, et le rétro éclairage LED ne fonctionne pas avec 10.5.0. Ecran très sombre qui laisse à peine deviner la fenêtre de choix de langue.


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2016)

Moi j'étais dans la pénombre mais l'écran était bien rétro éclairé... 

Et le rétro éclairage LED date du late 2007 [emoji6] Qui pour le coup avait bien inauguré la 8600M en effet.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi j'étais dans la pénombre mais l'écran était bien rétro éclairé...
> 
> Et le rétro éclairage LED date du late 2007 [emoji6] Qui pour le coup avait bien inauguré la 8600M en effet.


Ah ouai.

C'était noir. Rien qu'un ombre de la fenêtre. Peut-être une question de build.


----------

